# Any truth to the rumor that......



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any truth to the rumor that biologists at Utah State are very close to developing a pheasant/chukar hybred to offer another hunting opportunity?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

GaryFish - As a biologist myself I don't believe that could be possible. In order to crossbreed the animals must be fairly closely related, at least be in the same Genus. Pheasants are in the Genus Phasianus while Chukars are in the Genus Alectoris. So I would have to say no truth to the rumor.
On the other hand have you ever seen the movie "The Island of Dr. Moreau"? With all the breakthroughs in Genetics who knows what wierd experiments are going on?
Then what would they call it ? A Ph--ker?  Sorry for that, but couldn't resist.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So if no pheasant/chukur cross, what about a pheasant and a duck?


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I have actually seen a taxidermied hybrid, I think it was called a cheasant. 
Later,
Griff


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I do have a cute story about that. A few years ago, my wife was talking to a co-worker of mine who thought I was going duck hunting, and asked my wife if I got any ducks. Actually I went pheasant hunting, and my sweet wife being a little dyslexic got the words turned around, she said no, but he did get three -----s! My friend exclaimed, "boy, I need to go hunting with him!" Needless to say she was extremely embarrassed.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I know for a fact that they are out there. I have run into many ph--kars and even a few ph-cks, while hunting over the years. :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

So if they were able to make this hybrid, would they allow hunting of the mother ph_ckars? Or would it just be the roosters?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Unfortunately most hybrid crosses of animals are sterile. Therefore, no mother ph***ers!


----------

